# Update: new search engine available



## Costello (Nov 15, 2010)

As read on FileTrip.net:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We are proud to introduce our new and improved search engine!
> We have received complaints from users who were having trouble with the old search engine. Too many options, too many results, too confusing overall. We've listened to you and come up with a much better and much more accurate search engine that is now available at the top of the page. The old search engine remains available by clicking "Advanced Search" at the top of the page. Enjoy!



it will make things a lot simpler to find now


----------



## floydo (Nov 15, 2010)

Excellent. I always got a bit lost and could never find what i was looking for, this should be a big help, considering the amount of files there currently are on filetrip.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 15, 2010)

Cool, thx for the work!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 15, 2010)

Still not working with keyword removal ("dstwo cht -pack" still brings up the dstwo cht pack), but the "exact results" category helps a lot.


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## EmbraceFiction (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds like an excellent improvement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 14, 2011)

EmbraceFiction said:
			
		

> Sounds like an excellent improvement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're only 2 months late :')


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 23, 2011)

thx god!!! the old one was hard to use and i never got what i really wanted, this new one is so much easier and nice to use


----------

